# White CT x White CT



## thendeathsaid

I spawned this pair yesterday, 16/5. 

The male:









My good pics of the female are on my other harddrive so here's a so-so pic of her after spawning. There's a rip in her caudal.









They're both about 4 months old.

Here's a video of their first introduction: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UdB3H_-G4H8

(If you're wondering about the names...the male is 'Your Day' and the female is 'Life', as a joke about my dislike for small talk ;-) )

That try failed, they didn't spawn. I posted about it in the Betta Breeding forum.

Second try, they spawned, but I guess because they're inexperienced a lot of the wraps weren't very good. I saw some good ones, some terrible ones. The bubble nest was also quite pathetic, they started spawning with barely any bubbles at all. The male also tended to ignore the eggs already on the bottom, only chasing after the ones mid-water. The female would go down and pick up the ones on the bottom and mostly unsuccessfully put them in the nest, either because she wasn't good at spitting them out (you can see in the video below), or because the male would harass her to wrap again before she could put them in. But by the end of it, all the eggs were in the nest. The male chased her away from the nest pretty early, they hadn't been spawning for more than two hours or so, or even less. But her stomach was flat so I took her out. 

Here's a video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pcxWODObAK0

Overnight the male made a better nest and put all the eggs into it.










You can see some of the eggs in this pic:










I suspect a lot of them are infertile. Hopefully there will be some fry.... If not I'll try spawning them again.

*I keep getting a 0.25 ppm nitrite reading in the spawn tank. *There is a sponge filter in there, but it's turned off. Before I put the pair together, I had turned it on for about 18 hours to clear some of the debris from the plants. Could that have started a cycle? I removed 50% of the water yesterday after they spawned, with an airline tube, and added enough water so that the amount of water was 1.5x more than it originally was. But just now I got a 0.25 ppm nitrite reading again. (I can't trust the ammonia reading because of the recent WC, but yesterday it just above 0 ppm.) I'm doing another WC now. I've taken out the sponge filter. Could the nitrite levels be because of it?


----------



## thendeathsaid

Still have between 0 and 0.25 ppm nitrites after a 50% WC :/ Should I keep changing the water until it gets down to 0/as close to 0 as possible? 

In other news, I think I can see some eggs wiggling! And perhaps some tiny eyes inside a few eggs. It's hard to tell.


----------



## dcg

thendeathsaid said:


> I removed 50% of the water yesterday after they spawned


I wouldn't change water with eggs in nest. PS: interesting pair. ;-)


----------



## thendeathsaid

dcg said:


> I wouldn't change water with eggs in nest. PS: interesting pair. ;-)


Is it because it might disturb the nest? Using an airline tube and siphoning the water out and back in is so slow (takes at least an hour and a half in total) that the nest doesn't get disturbed; the water surface barely moves. 

Or is there another reason, like changes in water quality affecting hatching? I'm worried about the nitrite levels killing off spawn.

Don't mean to sound contrary or anything and I'm grateful for the advice, I just want to know more ^^


----------



## dcg

I was thinking about disturbing the nest or the male, that could freak out and eat the eggs. But if the nest is not anchored by tank's walls and you are doing your moves slowly, I think it should be OK. Still a bit of a stunt, but OK. )


----------



## thendeathsaid

I see, thanks! Yes the nest wasn't touching the walls, thankfully. 

Now there are babies! The male ate soooo many of the eggs that it looked like he ate a marble, so last night I was worried. There were a lot of infertile eggs, but I was afraid he might be eating them all. But this morning there are quite a few little dangling tails and sometimes I see the babies drop down. They look whitish--is that the yolk sac?


----------



## thendeathsaid

Here's a video of the fry. So small!


----------



## AzureMyst

Congratulations on the hatch! Beautiful pair btw- really nice opaques.


----------



## thendeathsaid

Thank you :3 They didn't come cheap, haha. 

Btw, I've been wondering if there's a difference between opaque and platinum white. This pair has a shiny sheen on their bodies so they look quite metallic. Is that different from just opaque?

More eyes


----------



## bigbucknc1

Nice, cant wait to see what they end up looking like.


----------



## thendeathsaid

Ammonia is around 0.5 ppm and nitrite still 0.25 ppm :/ I'm doing another WC now, while the fry aren't free swimming yet. I wish I could clean the bottom but I don't want to disturb the nest. Best I can do for now is dilute the bad stuff. Hopefully they'll be alright with the WC.... I don't want to leave them growing in that toxic stuff.


----------



## NightStars

Beautiful pair


----------



## Jootje67

Is your filter still in the tank?? 
If so, you have to get it out, if your filter stop cycling the bacteria in there wil dy and that's giving your nitrate peek  don't put it on again or all your fry will dy, get it out, siphon the,water out with a little tube and refresh the same way, with that tube. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn E6653 met Tapatalk


----------



## thendeathsaid

Nope, I took the filter out a few days ago. I suspected it was because of the filter that there's nitrite. But the nitrite reading is still there....possibly it's because of all the detritus from the plants. Organic waste can cause a nitrite reading I think. Or there's BB on the walls and floor.


----------



## itsjun

looks clean and nice

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## thendeathsaid

Nitrite is not quite 0 after WC, but less than 0.25. Once I take out the male I'll be able to do larger WCs. 

In other news, some of the fry are doing a pretty good job of staying horizontal. Not quite ~swimming~ yet, but they can dart short distances (usually away from their dad when he tries to catch them ). There's quite a lot of tiny critters on the walls of the tank, which I guess is infusoria. Hopefully any early free swimmers will be able to feed off of those! I could put in a drop of Liquifry as well.


----------



## thendeathsaid

This little one has wandered far from the nest and seems to be on the prowl for something to eat. Can someone tell me if this is free-swimming already? It seems quite early. Most of them are still in the nest or near it, but there are a few like this one who have gone pretty far. 

Also, can I assume from this one's behaviour that he's actually finding stuff to eat, if he is looking for food? I put a drop of Liquifry in earlier to encourage more infusoria growth.


----------



## dcg

He's free swimming and yes, he's eating something.


----------



## thendeathsaid

All the babies are free swimming now  I took the dad out and fed the fry some vinegar eels. My BBS should hatch tomorrow morning. Just now I counted about 100 fry (!!) but there are probably more. I'm guessing the absolute max is 150, but it's probably less than that. Could someone advise me the amount of BBS I should feed to start with (if that's possible to estimate)? I plan to feed them 3 times a day. 

Edit: But probably will only feed BBS twice a day, with the third being vinegar eels.


----------



## thendeathsaid

Picture and video 

(That's not the color of the water, I just changed the contrast )


----------



## dcg

Start with 1 teaspoon of artemia eggs.


----------



## thendeathsaid

dcg said:


> Start with 1 teaspoon of artemia eggs.


1 teaspoon to be used for the whole day, or per feeding?


----------



## dcg

You will feed them through the day and after 24 hours you will start a new culture still relying on the old culture for feeding until the new one hatches and so on.


----------



## thendeathsaid

Okay, thanks!


----------



## thendeathsaid

Put some BBS in but I don't really see the fry eating them. The BBS seem a little big for the fry. Will they eventually start eating them when they get hungry enough? Also the fry may still be stuffing themselves on things too small for me to see, since I continue to see the eating behaviour.


----------



## thendeathsaid

Day 3 :3


----------



## Jootje67

Very nice orange bellies, the way they grow fast 😉😊


----------



## dcg

thendeathsaid said:


> Put some BBS in but I don't really see the fry eating them. The BBS seem a little big for the fry. Will they eventually start eating them when they get hungry enough? Also the fry may still be stuffing themselves on things too small for me to see, since I continue to see the eating behaviour.


They are eating infusoria and posibly BBS.


----------



## Jootje67

They are eating, those bellies look orange, think this is already digested but if you feed them bbs, the bellies will be really orange 😉

Verstuurd vanaf mijn E6653 met Tapatalk


----------



## Jootje67

Verstuurd vanaf mijn E6653 met Tapatalk


----------



## thendeathsaid

Yep, after the second time feeding them BBS I can see a number with very fat orange bellies :grin2: I'll continue feeding both vinegar eels and BBS until I see that most of them are eating the latter~


----------



## thendeathsaid

Day 4. This guy got really fat on BBS:















I'm still not sure if I'm feeding them the right amount of BBS. I put very little in the tank each time I feed them, compared to how much I prepare. I guess as they get older they'll eat more, but I often have to siphon a lot off the bottom during WCs. And there are also some fry which stuff themselves silly on BBS, and others which barely touch it. The fry that don't touch the BBS aren't necessarily the smaller ones~


----------



## Jootje67

Great to hear they grow fine and eat a lot. You've to be careful with overfeeding or else it can cause bellysliding, and it will cause sbd if you know what that means. How many times you feed on a day?? 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn E6653 met Tapatalk


----------



## thendeathsaid

Yeah that's what I'm worried about especially.... I want to feed enough for the whole spawn but if some of them don't touch the BBS, others will overeat. 

I feed 3 times a day, with the middle feeding being mostly vinegar eels and a tiny amount of BBS.


----------



## Jootje67

Hmmm it's alright but keep an eye on the swimming, later on the swimblatter will developed, between 4 and 8 weeks, so they don't swim like a dolphin. You better can feed a little less instead than get to much on the bottom. I feed with a syringe ( little one) and just give one full to my fry. But I feed only 2 times a day .


----------



## thendeathsaid

Thanks for the advice!  I currently feed about 1 mL of BBS for the morning and evening feedings, or even less. The BBS sink quite fast, often before the fry start eating them mid-water, and then the fry end up going to the bottom to eat, which I don't want them to do since it's so gross down there :crying:


----------



## Jootje67

You can clean your bottom with a little airhose. I use a green firm tube on the airhose to clean the bottom, the fry wich you suck up, you can catch up in a little tile, and put back in the tank. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn E6653 met Tapatalk


----------



## thendeathsaid

I've been vacuuming a little bit, but leave the corners where the fry hang out alone. I'll have to get to them eventually I suppose....

Day 5! I can tell they're getting bigger. Some are still quite small, but most of them are growing well.

Also I've noticed two fry so far which seem to have a dip in their spines. Is this a deformity? Are spinal deformities all genetic or are there environmental factors?


----------



## Jootje67

Some spinal deformation could be genetic, but sometimes there will some occur in some spawns.
I really could not tell you if these also have to do with the environment, but we all do our best to get as close as possible near the natural way. I know for my own that special spawns of DT will have more (change) deformations  should watch them how they develop and if you are shure they are deformed, remove them from your spawn.


----------



## thendeathsaid

Day 8~ I think this little guy is the smallest one in the spawn. The big ones are twice its size. I might take him (and the other small ones) out and put them in another tank~


----------



## Jootje67

It's quite normal that in a spawn are sizedifferences. Would let them grow a little more until the sizes will be really visible. In my own spawns there are much size differences but they don't bother eachother. It's just that the one eats a lot for the nose from the other or the little ones started eating later. Just wait a while until it's very clear that the big ones can eat the little ones. 
And sometimes that won't happen at all and will the smallest probably be the beautiest 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn E6653 met Tapatalk


----------



## thendeathsaid

Day 9: Extremely small fry and much larger sibling (who is not even the largest)










I took this video yesterday. I had turned off the fry tank light by mistake and they almost immediately congregated to the corner where there was light from another tank. They did it again today when I experimented~


----------



## thendeathsaid

Day 11~ Their dorsal and anal fins have been growing out. It's very hard to see them because they're completely clear, but you can sort of see them in this video.






I also saw one fry whose caudal fin had been ripped. The whole bottom half is missing. There's nothing sharp in the tank so I'm assuming one of the other fry might have done that....


----------



## Jootje67

They grow very nice and like your little movie. It 's shure possible that the bigger ones bite the smaller ones, but you have to watch that closely. Here this will also happen in my spawns but happily the fry won't be eaten although this could be possible that the bigger eat the smaller ones . 
So if you have space to get them bigger or to have more green than it will be fine. I use much Javamos in my tanks, so the little ones can hide.


----------



## Fenghuang

My black orchid x cello fry are on Day 11 too. Yours are looking very nice. I feel like they are a little more developed than mine actually.


----------



## thendeathsaid

Jootje67 said:


> They grow very nice and like your little movie. It 's shure possible that the bigger ones bite the smaller ones, but you have to watch that closely. Here this will also happen in my spawns but happily the fry won't be eaten although this could be possible that the bigger eat the smaller ones .
> So if you have space to get them bigger or to have more green than it will be fine. I use much Javamos in my tanks, so the little ones can hide.


It was actually one of the bigger ones that got bitten. I could put more hornwort in, but unfortunately I don't have any java moss in any of my tanks right now.... I don't want to risk putting some in from a LFS without quarantining it for a while, but by then they'd be going into the grow out~ 

I also found two dead fry today, large ones. Strangely, they were right next to each other on the bottom, and one of them had no body (only the head). Poor things! So far the death toll (besides the ones that didn't make it to free-swimming) is 4. 



Fenghuang said:


> My black orchid x cello fry are on Day 11 too. Yours are looking very nice. I feel like they are a little more developed than mine actually.


Thank you :3 I'm stalking your spawn log, haha. Can't wait to see what those babies will look like!


----------



## thendeathsaid

Day 12~ Many fat balloons after breakfast


----------



## thendeathsaid

2 weeks


----------



## thendeathsaid

Day 17, starting to see tiny ventrals! Will try to take pics/videos when I can (no camera at the moment)

I put a few grindals in and they were eager to eat them~ Once the culture is going stronger I'll start feeding grindals regularly


----------



## thendeathsaid

Here we are~ You can see the ventrals on the fry at the very end. They're so cute at this age >3<


----------



## Jootje67

Nice video and they grow very nice, do you also had any losses yet?? Hope not  keep it up


----------



## thendeathsaid

That I know of, five died (besides the ones that couldn't free-swim), and yesterday one of them got killed with the siphon ( I felt so bad sigh


----------



## Jootje67

Ohhhw nooooo. But we all have some losses on the way. I myself have about between 5 or 10 per spawn in losses so it's quiet normal. Must say I'm almost 9 years a breeder, so that helps also. If you have found out your own working way, just keep it up. Sometimes you have to find your own way of breeding. What works for me won't work for you or someone else 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn E6653 met Tapatalk


----------



## thendeathsaid

Day 20~ There have been little bubbles at the water's surface since 2 days ago but today there are a lot and I managed to see them breathing from the atmosphere n_n


----------



## thendeathsaid

Noticed quite a lot of play-fighting today as well. It was hard to catch a pair play-fighting so I took a video of the whole tank. Now and then you can see them chasing each other 






Also I noticed that the biggest ones that really gorge themselves on food when it goes in have some trouble staying horizontal, probably cuz their swim bladders are being strained. The average-sized ones are all fine. Is there anything I can do to prevent it from getting worse? I've started feeding BBS slowly, putting just a bit in at a time until they finish it all, then adding a little more, and I keep doing this for 5-10 minutes.


----------



## Jootje67

You got a very nice video, that playing behaviour is quite normal with eachother also over food. 
It is harmless 

If you noticed some swimming like a dolphin, I would give less food for them all. The swimblatter stretched out from week 4/8 and if the belly is in front of it, they will swim hopping, or getting on the bottom. You don't want them to have sbd ( swimbellydisorder) so giving less food or even fasting your fish could be a solution. Or what I mostly try is getting some stream in the tank so they have to swim.


----------



## thendeathsaid

Thanks! I think I will put an airstone in. I also put the ones I noticed were swimming poorly into a breeding box so that I can fast them for now. 

3 weeks old today


----------



## dcg

thendeathsaid said:


> I also put the ones I noticed were swimming poorly into a breeding box so that I can fast them for now.


Dear God, oh no, don't do it, let the fry alone. I didn't intervened till now, trying to avoid a dispute, but you are clearly overreacting. 

@*thendeathsaid*, don't stress yourself too much about the ones that are swimming tail down. As you noticed, those that exhibit this problem are among the bigger ones. First, that's genetic, it is nothing you did wrong. Besides, probably when the little ones will get to the size as today's problematic bigger fry, some of them will show you this condition too.

The good news is that probably all fry will overcome this condition eventually, when they grow even bigger, and their swim bladders will stretch. Look at this situation like some adolescent's awkward stage. Don't reduce or stop feeding, because you will only freeze the troubled fry in that stage. Cutting down on food is a classic tactic when dealing with adult bettas with swim bladder issues, but we are talking about fry here, fry that are growing and changing every day. I don't know your water changes schedule, but make sure you do it as often as possible, to further encourage their growth, and therefore push them faster out of this phase/stage.


----------



## thendeathsaid

Thanks for the advice! I'll put them back with the others. I didn't fast them completely, only from BBS; I still fed them some grindal worms and vinegar eels throughout the day. 

As for water changes, currently I'm doing about 75% per day


----------



## dcg

thendeathsaid said:


> As for water changes, currently I'm doing about 75% per day


Good percent/shedule considering the number of fry you are packing in that tank.


----------



## Apeliotus

they're so cute!


----------



## thendeathsaid

Apeliotus said:


> they're so cute!


I know right :grin2: I love watching them

Day 22, babies everywhar


















They've learned that giant human on the other side of the glass means food is coming, and they swim up to the top and front expectantly haha


----------



## liamthen

nice pair!! and congrats on the success spawn, white CT is really something, yes opaque white and platinum white difference boggles me too, i am guessing its the shiny shade and the off white that making them different but which is opaque white and platinum white still confuse me


----------



## Jootje67

dcg said:


> Dear God, oh no, don't do it, let the fry alone. I didn't intervened till now, trying to avoid a dispute, but you are clearly overreacting.
> 
> @*thendeathsaid*, don't stress yourself too much about the ones that are swimming tail down. As you noticed, those that exhibit this problem are among the bigger ones. First, that's genetic, it is nothing you did wrong. Besides, probably when the little ones will get to the size as today's problematic bigger fry, some of them will show you this condition too.
> 
> The good news is that probably all fry will overcome this condition eventually, when they grow even bigger, and their swim bladders will stretch. Look at this situation like some adolescent's awkward stage. Don't reduce or stop feeding, because you will only freeze the troubled fry in that stage. Cutting down on food is a classic tactic when dealing with adult bettas with swim bladder issues, but we are talking about fry here, fry that are growing and changing every day. I don't know your water changes schedule, but make sure you do it as often as possible, to further encourage their growth, and therefore push them faster out of this phase/stage.


For me is SBD totally NOT genetic, it only occurs if the fry get to much food so the swimblatter is blocked by the belly, maybe, if it's aloud, you can watch here. (Put a link) I also have bigger fry wich swim hopping, like a dolphin and they can cure from it, pure to do the tips above. I always put stream in my tank, but yes I leave them together, not separated. 

That it should be genetic, is shure not the case.




Verstuurd vanaf mijn E6653 met Tapatalk


----------



## Jootje67

Ps, opaque is a powdery lair and platinum has a shimmer shiny lair. Opaques have most a steel Base, should know, breed now 8 years opaque. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn E6653 met Tapatalk


----------



## Jootje67

Bettas4All Forum ? Login

Here is the explanation why. If it's not allowed to put any other links, than I'm sorry in advance, than the moderator has to delete it.


----------



## dcg

Treated or not, the fry will outgrow the condition, the difference being if you "treat", you will think they got better because of something you did.


----------



## Jootje67

Hmmmmm I do not want a n endless discussion, but I know for shure it works. By my own experience  in the article, there's also a notice that some fish won't cure, than you get bellysliders on the bottom, also known by my own experience. 
That's why I don't feed 3 but 2 times, so the belly gets enough time to dissolve food. 


Verstuurd vanaf mijn E6653 met Tapatalk


----------



## dcg

First, you are locked for years into your beliefs. But it is easy to find the truth. Next time you encounter fry hopping, divide them into two teams. Team 1 gets food as much as they can eat, 3 times a day or more. Team 2, "treat" it like you usually do. You will see team 1 will get better faster simply because they will develop faster. Then, you can do yourself a favor and feed your spawns 3 times a day, for better growth.

Second, of course it is genetic. It's not about a gene the tells swim bladder to implode, but it must be a genetic back ground nevertheless. That easy to assert, being that I've had spawns with 100% belly hoppers, and spawns 100% trouble free, in spite of using the same equipment, tanks, environment, feeding schedule etc. If human input is the same, than there must be the genes at play. 

Third, the foundation of your theory is easy to prove wrong.



Jootje67 said:


> it only occurs if the fry get to much food so the swimblatter is blocked by the belly


If things were that simple, the cure would be likewise easy. Stop feeding 8 hours and the fat belly of a well fed fry will reduce like ten times. That means considerably less pressure on the swim bladder, therefore the fry should greatly improve swimming. But we know better than that. Full or empty belly makes no difference, the fry still swims tail down hopping. Maybe this condition is something more in line with internal organs not developing in the same pace, maybe his body form is not greatest to begin with. Also, this theory doesn't explain the fry that eat like demons, until the belly looks like ready explode, but swim gracefully. Their swim bladder isn't pressed?

And you are right, some of the fry will never cure the condition. The ones that don't make it are the fry that go runty, literately melting, out competed by be bigger and greedier siblings. Probably, swim bladder troubled or not, they were destined to be runty regardless.


----------



## Jootje67

Hmmmm so I'm locked into my beliefs?? Like I locked probably into my experience?? Hmmmm breeding is learning every day, also of theories, mistakes and what works. The way you say it, there's no room for other experienced breeders theories. 

Well I know better. Hope people will decide for themselves what works and not. That's what breeding is all about. Creating your own theories and working ways. The way it's explained is really working, if you feed less the swimblatter has a way to stretch, or else the fish keeps hopping. And I know your experience and believes. But there's must be room also for many other believes. 

If you watch closely at your fry, you see when the swimblatter is developing, so you can clearly see if it's growing. The one Wich eat the most also here, are the one Wich get bigger and fatter, but those here have all a nice stretched swimblatter allready 


Verstuurd vanaf mijn C6903 met Tapatalk


----------



## thendeathsaid

I'm happy to have both of your perspectives! :3 Nice to be able to learn from you all

Day 24~ The first part is of a fry with a weird thing on its belly. It's had it for a long time, but I haven't been able to film it till now. It looks kinda like a growth? And it is always proportionate, meaning it gets bigger as the fry gets bigger. Second part is a grindal worm feast


----------



## bigbucknc1

awww he has an outty belly button😂


----------



## thendeathsaid

bigbucknc1 said:


> awww he has an outty belly button😂


Haha yeah! :laugh: Let's hope it's just as harmless, lol. He doesn't seem affected by it at all.

I never thought the fry would be so interactive :grin2: It's really cute. I wiggle my finger at them in a 'come here' gesture and they all come to the front xD Works best when they're hungry of course. I'll try getting that on video next time.

Also I can see web reduction on their caudals now~


----------



## thendeathsaid

Day 26, moved them to the grow out. Also did a count as I moved them, and my estimation skills are terrible haha. There are 222 healthy fry! 

During the move:









First few in the new home!





After dinner:


----------



## Jootje67

Hihihihi that's a lot to move lol 😁 great to see them in a bigger grow out and swim happily around 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn E6653 met Tapatalk


----------



## thendeathsaid

1 month old today! I'm trying to get them to eat frozen daphnia and decapsulated brine shrimp eggs, but they are slow to take to it. Some of them don't mind the daphnia now, but I haven't seen any not spit out the decaps. 

There's one fry with a black spot on his head. Apparently the parents of this spawn were the only ones in their spawn that didn't have any black on their bodies at all, so it's quite expected. He's really cute! I named him Eyebrows; he can be seen in the 2nd half of the video. 

They're getting pretty shiny too!


----------



## thendeathsaid

Day 31~ Their 'color' is growing out nicely into the fins. Most of them have a yellowish/greenish shade to the fins, but there's only one (as far as I can tell) that has an interesting blueish/indigo-ish shade. Here's a video of him


----------



## thendeathsaid

I'm wondering about my current WC schedule~ The grow-out has 40 gallons of water in it, and I'm doing 90% WCs every 2 days. But I have over 200 babies in there. Would it make any notable difference to their growth if I did WCs daily?


----------



## ThatFishThough

How big is the grow-out? Like, if you were to put all the water in it, how many gallons would it be?


----------



## thendeathsaid

ThatFishThough said:


> How big is the grow-out? Like, if you were to put all the water in it, how many gallons would it be?


If I filled it literally to the brim it'd have 50 gallons (I added water since the video of moving them)


----------



## ThatFishThough

Ah.

I personally don't think it'd make a difference. Whatever floats your boat, though. If your okay with daily 100s, go for it!


----------



## kitkat67

ThatFishThough said:


> daily 100s


*eye twitches*


----------



## thendeathsaid

If it probably won't make a difference I'll just continue as I'm doing now xD Thanks for the input!


----------



## thendeathsaid

Day 33


----------



## Hopefish

I love how the fishies are all like, "What's going on? What? What?"


----------



## thendeathsaid

5 weeks old~ I saw a couple who are starting to grow their double rays n_n And they are finally taking Atison's betta pro pellets. I tried feeding them crushed pellets about a week or so ago and they didn't want them. They would eat Sera O-nip, but that pollutes the tank like crazy. But now they're really eager to eat Atison's, soaked in Garlic Guard to soften them and make them tasty :grin2: Don't even need to crush them, which is convenient.

Now I feed them one large meal of freshly hatched BBS, and leftover BBS, frozen daphnia, grindal worms, and pellets for the rest of the meals. 

I've seen some ppl mention feeding grated frozen bloodworms. Could someone tell me how to 'grate' them? (Like with a grater?) Every time I try to chop the block or shave it off it just gets really messy and most of what goes into the tank is not the juicy red parts but the stringy white leftover parts.


----------



## MysticSky22301

These guys are too cute, if you can't get the cheese grater to work a few pulses in an easy to clean coffee grinder or little cup blender with tank water should do it I've done it for my guppy fry


----------



## thendeathsaid

Thanks for the tips! My dad will flip if I use our grater and his coffee grinder tho so I'll just feed them frozen brine shrimp until they can wolf down the blood worms, haha.

Day 41~ Tomorrow they will be 6 weeks. I jarred two fry: Indigo, and another one who hasn't got a name. Indigo's got a rip in his anal fin, as you can see. Hopefully it will heal straight. The other guy is very fierce. He flared at his mom and dad the moment he saw them xD Didn't catch him flaring at mom in the video tho. Tomorrow I am getting 20 1-gallon containers to jar the largest of the fry in the 50 gallon. They are getting quite aggressive, and are very aggressive at eating.... A lot of the smaller ones are slow to eat, and are often too busy running away from the larger ones to eat the food in front of them. 

As you can see, a number of them have developed some colour~ There are quite a few with red in their caudals, or bluish shades in all fins. Eyebrows (at the end of the video) has developed a lot of pigment.


----------



## Trilo

That cute little guy has no fear! Very good looking spawn results :-D cant wait to see them mature


----------



## MysticSky22301

I'm loving the ones with blue in the fins!


----------



## thendeathsaid

MysticSky22301 said:


> I'm loving the ones with blue in the fins!


Have more! 






What would one call the two with the blue in the fins, colour-wise? The 'technical' name for their colour.

Also, would I be right in saying the one at 1:26 is female, and the one that appears at 1:29 is male?

And here are Indigo (back) and the fierce little guy (front), whom I have named Feanor. What would I call Indigo's colour?


----------



## MysticSky22301

A pair from this line with the blue fins would be incredible! Ooo platinum with solid blue fins <3

I think they are considered multi color but I'm not sure but they are absolutely beautiful


----------



## thendeathsaid

MysticSky22301 said:


> A pair from this line with the blue fins would be incredible! Ooo platinum with solid blue fins <3



Have you ever seen Kaze Blue Betta's lines? :grin2:

They are amazing

(I hope the link works--check out the albums of his other lines too!)


----------



## MysticSky22301

Omg.... the black o.o 

Those are some show stopping fish!


----------



## thendeathsaid

7 weeks~ Some bubble nests:


























First ones in the video are Feanor and Indigo~ You can see they've grown quite a lot since the video on day 41! And mom is visible in this one.


----------



## Jootje67

They grow very nice and they look awsome. That bleu is steel and comes out of opaque carriers, your pair could carry both. Platinum and opaque. The colors are close to eachother but there are some differences. 
Very nice males, hope they grow into nice ( show) guys. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn E6653 met Tapatalk


----------



## thendeathsaid

8 weeks! Here's a video of some of the jarred ones (and two which I just temporarily took from the grow out). I made this to show someone who's helping me get a price range for selling these over here, so each of these represents the sorts of markings I'm seeing overall.


----------



## thendeathsaid

Here's a video of Indigo and the dad. The babies are 9 and a half weeks now, and they have grown pretty well. A lot of them are 3 cm or so. 






Couple of pics of two of the cleaner (more white) ones


----------



## Jootje67

They look awsome in body and shape, the balance now looks good but they are still young, so I hope they stay that way. I really love them, they look awsome. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn E6653 met Tapatalk


----------

